# Wrong sized hooks, wrong sized catches.



## richg99 (Mar 18, 2018)

I spent a great hour this morning on my paddle boat on a local 8-acre pond. I caught, and missed, more bass than I could count.

The pond is rarely fished by any of the homeowners around it, so the bass are DUMB. They will hit many different baits with abandon. I've found, though, that the most consistent catching choice is a Senko style worm in five-inch size.

When I loaded up the paddle boat, I failed to take any 4/0 worm hooks. I had one already tied on my spinning rod (which I rarely use except on the pond). 

Sure enough, something nipped my only 4/0 hook off in the first ten minutes. We have some snags, catfish and a population of turtles. By that time, I had landed 3 bass. Two were in the 1 1/2 lb range and the middle one was around one lb.

All that I had with me then were some 3/0 worm hooks. After tying one on, it was hard to count the number of bass that I missed in the next twenty minutes. It became obvious that the 3/0 hooks were too small..... considering the thickness of the Senko.

I switched to some skinny trick worms and caught plenty of fish. Rarely missed any of them. The hook easily penetrated the thin worm and hooked the fish. But, the greatest number of fish were small, in the ten-inch range. I did fool two larger bass. 

The size of the hook determined the size of the worm and that determined the size of most of my catches. 

Lesson learned.

Rich

I've LINKed below a video from Senko on the subject. I found it just before typing this thread.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=50&v=Qm_ITzDVobQ


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 19, 2018)

"_The size of the hook determined the size of the worm and that determined the size of most of my catches._ "

Thanks for sharing. This is one of those interesting findings that will probably pay dividends. Easy to remember too. 

I wonder if the smaller fish are not wanting to complete with their larger brothers and sisters for the larger baits.


----------



## eshaw (Mar 20, 2018)

Interesting information. I'm one of those guys that very rarely fishes for bass but I may have to give this a shot. Thanks for the post.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 20, 2018)

Thanks...

Incidentally, I just went back and changed the hook size reference from #3 to 3/0 and #4 to 4/0. 

On another site, someone posted that I used the wrong description. He was right. I fixed it here, now.

rich


----------

